# Xbox 360 Power Supply



## ASD1 (Nov 18, 2011)

I know people have already posted about this, but those where posted a long time ago. With that said, I need to buy an Xbox 360 phat (non-slim) power supply. I blew mine up, and I have looked in all of the typical stores, such as Sharaf DG, Jacky's, E-Max, Jumbo. Geekay, Carrefour, Geant, and even Dragon Mart. So other than those, does anyone know of a place to find one, or want to sell me one that works on 220v? Thanks


----------



## MissMasi (Nov 15, 2011)

have u tried the local small game shops if u live in dubai can tell u a cool gaming shop tha ti mostly find latest games too 
or i can give u my old one XD


----------



## ASD1 (Nov 18, 2011)

MissMasi said:


> have u tried the local small game shops if u live in dubai can tell u a cool gaming shop tha ti mostly find latest games too
> or i can give u my old one XD


Yes I do live in Dubai, but I'm out on the Palm. Where are some of those gaming shops?


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I bought one at the game store in Dubai Mall, next to Sega Republic (fitting). I think your xbox should still survive, my friend's blew as well and he bought another power source and it worked fine. It's 200dhs.


----------

